# Brian8733: tremila post imperdibili



## giovannino

Brian, congratulazioni meritatissime e tremila grazie per i tuoi contributi sempre illuminanti e stimolanti

PS I hope you don't have to wait too long for your _summer in the city. _While waiting, you can enjoy the song


----------



## Alan7075

Complimenti vivissimi Brian 
Ciao Ciao


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Well, i miei complimenti, collega!*


----------



## kittykate

Bravissimo, Brian, e grazie delle tue illuminanti  spiegazioni - anche se, per la verità, secondo me alcune ve le capite solo tu e giovannino...

caterina


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ah! 
Io qui voglio esserci!
*-->  3 post !  <--  *​
Complimenti, Brian e grazie dell'aiuto


----------



## Silvia10975

Uhm, scusa, passavo di qui per caso, in realtà non credo di conoscerti. Però mi faceva piacere farti le mie congratulazioni, dicono in giro tu sia uno bravo.
Ah, siccome il mio inglese è a livello 3° elementare, puoi dirmi le tue tariffe per le ripetizioni? Se il prezzo è abbordabile...

* Sei ER MEJO*​ Baci!!!
_
Edit: vabbè, dai, lo sanno tutti che ho un debole per te, volevo solo gettare un po' di fumo... _


----------



## brian

Aaah.. ciao amiciiiii! Che sorpresa! Siete troppo gentili.

Vi ringrazio dei complimenti!

Un abbraccio forte a tutti quanti!!


----------



## elroy

Es freut mich unheimlich sehr, dass Du nach Deiner sehr langen Pause zurückgekehrt bist und diesen Meilenstein so schnell erreicht hast. Ich hoffe, dass wir mit Deiner regelmäßigen Anwesenheit noch weiterhin rechnen können. Verschwinden darfst Du nur dann, wenn Du es aufgrund intensiver Arabischstunden nicht mehr schaffst, im Forum zu gammeln. 

Weiterhin freut es mich, dass Du Deine Horizonte erweitert hast, sodass man Dich inzwischen ab und zu mal im Deutschforum sieht. Auf dass die Anzahl Deiner Beiträge dort nur steigt! 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch - ألف مبروك - und jetzt in koreanischen Buchstaben, 콘그라툴라트스요니!


----------



## Siberia

Hi Brian,
I missed this!!! 
Congratulations on reaching your 3000, so young and yet so wise!!

Siberia

Thanks elroy for bringing this up!!


----------



## underhouse

Ciao brian,

tanti complimenti anche da parte mia.

Sei davvero molto bravo!

under


----------



## gatto

Oh, accidenti!
A momenti mi perdevo la festa! Complimenti!!!!


----------

